# Slot Cars in So Cal?



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm in Orange County, and trying to learn more about slot cars. Was wondering if there are any groups or slot car events in So Cal....or even if there is anyone else in my area into slot cars.

Jeff


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Scafremon said:


> I'm in Orange County, and trying to learn more about slot cars. Was wondering if there are any groups or slot car events in So Cal....or even if there is anyone else in my area into slot cars.
> 
> Jeff


There are several Slot Car Shops in your area. Check the Yellow Pages under Hobbies, and Under Raceways.

Here is one of them.


Buena Park Racway
6161 Lincoln Ave.
Buena Park, Ca. 90620 
(714) 827- 9979 
[email protected]


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Scafremon said:


> I'm in Orange County, and trying to learn more about slot cars. Was wondering if there are any groups or slot car events in So Cal....or even if there is anyone else in my area into slot cars.
> 
> Jeff


 Can you be more specific? I know the chap in Escondido who makes the (IMO) best HO tracks in the world and knows the west coast scene too but he might be too far?


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I will go by Buena Park Raceway and check it out. It's actually HO cars (something I forget to mention) that I am trying to learn more about, but I am curious to see the track at BPR.

Escondido is a couple hours drive from me. 

I was hoping that maybe someone in my close neighborhood also posts here, and might be able to show me first hand different cars and such. I'm trying to learn about them all on the internet, and just received Bob Beer's book today, but actually seeing the differences in cars first hand, and maybe seeing them run, would help it all soak in.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

PM me and I'll give you some email addresses of the people I know in Cali.


----------

